# Problem bei Einrichtung eines Routers. Wer kann mir helfen



## Nurmi (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo
Bin neu hier im Forum.
Habe folgendes Problem.
Ich habe mir einen Modem-Router von Lg ( LAM200r) gekauft.
Bekomme diesen nicht konfiguriert. Habe Problememit dhcp.
Windowsseitig ist es aktiv. Nur der router übernimmt es nicht, wenn ich es speichern will.
Über den Befehl.: ipconfig -all im dos, sagt er mir auch.: DHCP im adapter nicht aktiv.
Ist das Teil nun kaputt oder bin ich zu Dumm.
Bin für jede Hilfe und jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## gothic ghost (18. Februar 2004)

*router*

Hallo Nurmi,
deinen Router mußt du konfigurieren und DHCP aktivieren,
der Router ist der Dhcp-Server und nicht dein Rechner. 
 
welches Os benutz du denn ?


----------



## Nurmi (18. Februar 2004)

Benutze windows xp prof.
das es mein roeuter ist , war mir klar.
nur bekomme ich das dhcp nicht aktiviert und gespeichert.
Die hotline von LG kann man knicken.
Genauso das Handbuch , obwohl auf Deutsch.


----------



## gothic ghost (18. Februar 2004)

*router*

hoffe unser Gespraech war nicht fuer umme


----------



## houserboy (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

habe hier einen Link der dir vielleicht weiterhilft.
Ist zwar kein LG dabei aber Tipps rund um Router.

http://www.dslrouter-hilfe.de/hilfen.php

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nurmi (25. Februar 2004)

*router*

habe dasMistding zurückgegeben und mir einen D-Link geholt.
nu  klappt alles.
danke an die, die mir geholfen haben


----------

